# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Помогите преданным

## Махабхарата дас

ДОРОГИЕ ПРЕДАННЫЕ- ДРУЗЬЯ НЕ ПРОХОДИТЕ МИМО, 
БУДУ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА ПРЕПОСТ-SOS!! Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, примите мои смиренные поклоны. 
Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Меня зовут Гопи Манджари даси, а моего мужа - Уткала дас. Мы ученики Индрадьюмны Свами. Сейчас мы живем в г.Златоусте Челябинской области, но со многими преданными из других городов мы знакомы.Чтобы Вам определиться читать дальше письмо или нет, сразу напишу, что цель моего письма – обращение за помощью к преданным (духовной, материальной или советам, возможно профессиональным).

Дело в том, что сейчас в нашей семье тяжелая ситуация, связанная с заболеванием мужа. Из-за остеохандроза позвоночника , двух грыж поясничного отдела, протрузий и воспаления седалищного нерва (нога онемела, стала холодной,похудела) мой муж не мог ходить 1,5 месяца. 

Пол-месяца он лежал в городской больнице только для обезболивания многочисленными блокадами и уколами. Потом его направили на операцию, но мы начали искать другие методы лечения, т.к. невролог сказала нам, что обычно даже после 3-х операций через каждые полгода, люди с трудом передвигаются даже по квартире. Через некоторое время, скорее всего, эта болезнь активизировала у мужа болезни с сердцем. Дома и в машине кардиобригады у мужа было 2 сердечных приступа ( только по милости Кришны он чудом остался жив) – главврач отделения сказал, что у него послеинфарктное состояние как у пожилых людей. В итоге после обследования ему поставили несколько диагнозов.Точные диагнозы, поставленные уже сейчас : инфаркт средне-заднего и верхушечно-заднего сегментов, ишемическая болезнь, приступы тахикардии со 180 до 240 ударов в минуту, патологическое отклонение вправо и еще несколько названий.

Сейчас мой муж находиться в очень тяжелом состоянии в больнице , в любой момент приступы могут повториться и нет никакой гарантии, что чудо снова произойдет. Поэтому мы очень просим всех преданных искренне помолиться за него.

А так же, если кто-то уже сталкивался с подобными проблемами и знает как можно помочь человеку в этой ситуации, очень прошу поделиться способом решения данной проблемы (особенно врачей).

Еще, в надежде вылечить позвоночные грыжи и онемение ноги , мы с мужем обращались в центр Аударья-Дхамы прабху в Краснодаре. Лечение в этом центре стоит 70 т. р. без дороги, массажа и занятий йогой. В других клиниках безоперационных лечений грыж позвоночника лечение стоит от 2 т.р. в день без проживания, дороги и питания. Возможно для лечения сердца понадобиться гораздо больше денег. Мы сейчас находимся в очень трудном финансовом положении: муж уже больше 3-х месяцев не работает, и у меня тоже пока нет такой возможности, т.к. нужен постоянный уход за мужем и детьми (у нас трое несовершеннолетних детей: 2 года, 5 лет и 10 лет; младший ребенок перенес 2 операции в 1,5 и 2,5 месяца, а старшая дочь состоит на учете с сердцем (скорее всего наследственным)).

В каких бы трудных ситуациях жизни мы не находились, мы с мужем старались не беспокоить никого своими просьбами о помощи. Но сейчас ,несмотря на все наши недостатки и оскорбления, мы обращаемся к вам с просьбой о финансовой поддержке, т.к. другой семьи, помимо ИСККОН и Шрилы Прабхупады у нас нет и нам не к кому больше обратиться за помощью. Возможно, кто-то из преданных сможет посоветовать, как можно найти выход из нашей ситуации или предложит мне работу, учитывающую все наши обстоятельства, мы будем всему очень-очень рады.

Совсем немного о себе: в обществе Сознания Кришны мы с мужем с весны 1993 года, занимались разными видами служения (санкиртана, служение Божествам, FFL , FFM ), в последнее время в основном это была организаторская деятельность (харинамы, фестивали, нама-хатты, воскресные программы, планировали строительство ведического центра в Златоусте. Раньше жили в Уфе, Перми, Омске.

Дорогие преданные, если у Вас будет желание и возможность помочь нам в этой тяжелой ситуации, ниже я напишу мои контактные данные и номер банковской карты.

Заранее благодарим Вас за Вашу отзывчивость и терпение дочитать письмо до конца.

С уважением и благодарностью к Вам Уткала дас и Гопи Манджари даси.

Наши контакты : адрес электронной почты: utkala2004@mail.ru, скайп utkala2, мой телефон 8-951-478-65-59, номер банковской карты 63900272 9003124838 Идрисова Юлия Николаевна

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Какой банк, где открыта карта?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, матаджи.
У вашего супруга из-за смещения грудного позвонка нарушилась работа сердца. 
Мой супруг доктор-остеопат, он может помочь.
Пожалуйста, пишите ему на адрес: pkt108@mail.ru Према-калпатару дас

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Из-за остеохандроза позвоночника , двух грыж поясничного отдела, протрузий и воспаления седалищного нерва (нога онемела, стала холодной,похудела) мой муж не мог ходить 1,5 месяца.


к сожалению, тут мало что поможет, кроме упражнений и постепенных нагрузок. 




> номер банковской карты 63900272 9003124838


а банк какой?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> к сожалению, тут мало что поможет, кроме упражнений и постепенных нагрузок.


В таком положении упражнения противопоказаны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а банк какой?


Сбербанк.

----------


## Vairagya das

О, разместили уже! Я как раз это письмо в конференцию для учеников Индрадьюмны Свами не отправлял, пока банк не уточнил. 
Спасибо

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные!
Пожалуйста, сделайте ещё раз перепост!
Уткала прабху, по- прежнему, находится в критическом состоянии. Окончательного диагноза всё ещё не известно. Местное "лечение" уже привело к тому, что начались проблемы с печенью, почками и другими органами. Поставлены следующие диагнозы:
Инфаркт средне-заднего и верхушечно-заднего сегментов
Приступы тахикардии 180-240 ударов в мин 
Гипокинезия средне-заднего и верхушечно-заднего сегментов
Недостаточность трехстворчатого клапана 1 ст 
Признаки начальной легочной гипертензии 
Увеличение сердца с левой стороны 
Патологическое отклонение вправо 
Увеличение притока крови 
Ишемическая болезнь
Порок сердца
Сгущение крови, завышен холестерин 
Увеличение печени, сбои в эндокринной системе 
Признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника - L3-L5
Протрузии дисков уровней L2/3, L3/4 
Грыжи дисков L4/5, L5-S1 позвонка с суженной краниальной опорной площадкой L5-S1 
Неполная редукция межпозвонкового промежутка уровня S1/2 
Воспаление седалищного нерва
Онемение правой ноги
На данном этапе инфаркт и другие болезни сердца являются противопоказанием для лечения позвоночника и сейчас крайне необходимы советы профессионалов по лечению сердца с учётом всей общей картины по здоровью.
Лечение подобных заболеваний является достаточно дорогостоящим и потребуется значительная финансовая помощь по восстановлению здоровья. Поэтому будем очень благодарны за любую помощь, молитвы и поддержку.
utkala2004@mail.ru
скайп utkala2
телефон 8-951-478-65-59
банковская карта Сбербанка России 63900272 9003124838, Идрисова Юлия Николаевна
КИВИ кошелек +7 963 461 06 24

----------


## Vairagya das

Благодарственное письмо

From:      utkala2004 @ mail.ru
Date:      12-Jul-13 
--------------------------------------

* Харе Кришна!
* Дорогие преданные, примите, пожалуйста, наши низкие поклоны!
* Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
*
* Пишут Вам Уткала дас и Гопи Манджари даси из г.Златоуста.
С разрешения нашего регионального секретаря Шикшаштаки прабху я просила
преданных помочь мне сделать рассылку с просьбой помочь нам в тяжелой
ситуации, связанной с внезапными и тяжелыми заболеваниями мужа.

* По электронной почте мы получили много писем с советами и предложениями
преданных, помощь врачей и целителей, пожертвований и благословений. Так же
преданные очень милостиво организовали ягьи* для выздоровления Уткалы и
воспевания Святых Имен. Со своей стороны мы тоже приложили все усилия для
скорейшего выздоровления.

* За последние два месяца по милости Кришны и преданных состояние Уткалы
очень сильно изменилось в лучшую сторону. Сейчас он продолжает лечение и находится
на стадии восстановления, которая может продлиться, как говорят специалисты, до
трех лет.
* От всего сердца мы хотели поблагодарить преданных за вашу искреннюю
помощь, отзывчивость и поддержку. Большей милости, заботы и сострадания невозможно
найти ни в каком другом месте, помимо общества милосердных преданных. Мне
сейчас даже трудно представить ту ситуацию, в которой могли бы оказаться
жизнь и состояние здоровья мужа и вся наша семья.

* Мы снова и снова склоняемся к лотосным стопам преданных и бесконечно
благодарим Кришну за то, что привел нас в это замечательное Международное
Общество Сознание Кришны, в нашу вечную семью Шрилы Прабхупады к лотосным
стопам очень дорогих вайшнавов.

* Пользуясь случаем, мы хотели бы попросить преданных благословить нас на
проповедь сознания Кришны на все оставшиеся годы жизни, и на чистое
преданное служение лотосным стопам нашего дорогого духовного учителя Шрилы Индрадьюмны
Свами Махараджа.

* Мы снова и снова бесконечно благодарим всех преданных нашего дорогого и
удивительного Господа Кришны. И очень низко склоняемся к пыли у ваших
лотосных стоп.

* Ваши искренние слуги в служении Шриле Прабхупаде и Шриле Гурудеву *Уткала
дас и Гопи Манджари даси.

Очень Вам благодарны.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Вопрос материальной помощи для этой семьи стоит актуально:



> Спасибо Вам, что откликнулись на мое письмо. Будем рады, если у Вас найдется возможность немного нам помочь, поскольку в отношении финансов наша ситуация пока еще довольно актуальна.
>     С уважением в с Уткала дас и Гопи Манджари даси.


Немного помочь, наверное, не в напряг.

----------


## Кеша

Напишите, пожалуйста, полные реквизиты для безналичного перевода.
На указанную сбербанковскую карту не перевести деньги из других банков, т.к. она не международного образца. 
Номера MasterCard и VISA должны быть 16-циферные, а указанную карту из 18 знаков можно пополнить только через Сбербанк.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Мне передали вот это: VISA 4276 7200 1096 0005  IREK IDRISOV

----------


## Кеша

> Мне передали вот это: VISA 4276 7200 1096 0005  IREK IDRISOV


Кроме этих реквизитов в моём банке требуют ещё Даты активности карты указать. Думаю, публиковать номера карт с датами не очень хорошая идея. Хорошо бы полные реквизиты для безналичного перевода (номер счета, БИК и т.д.)

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Уважаемые ученики Индрадьюмны Свами, вы поддержите эту семью, публикуйте обновления.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Как мне сообщил мой контакт, Гопи Манджари даси просто так ни за что не попросит "ибо не хочет часто надоедать людям, а кто захочет, тот сам поможет". Хм, учитывая, что у них трое детей... Кто имеет связь с этой семьей: как там у них вообще так сказать благосостояние?

Преданные, давайте помогать.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Только что я сделал сообщение в разделе, где я выразил готовность потратить триста-четыреста долларов, чтобы просто сделать новые запонки. И данная ветка ушла вниз. Не странно ли? Что готовность потратить в два раза больше на просто так в списке выше, чем ветка с просьбой о помощи?

Можно прилепить к верху эту более важную, кмк, ветку?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Кроме этих реквизитов в моём банке требуют ещё Даты активности карты указать. Думаю, публиковать номера карт с датами не очень хорошая идея. Хорошо бы полные реквизиты для безналичного перевода (номер счета, БИК и т.д.)


Один знакомый прислал такую информацию:



> Златоустовское отделение (на правах управления) Челябинского отделения №8597
> ОАО «Сбербанк России»
> Р/сч: 47422810472009940001(для зачисления денежных средств на счет физического лица)
> Отделение №8597 Сбербанка России
> К/сч.30101810700000000602
> БИК:047501602
> ИНН 7707083893
> КПП 745302001
> ОКПО 02817691
> ...


И просил добавить: "Как им удается выдерживать такие жизненные обстоятельства - не понимаю. У них действительно сложная ситуация и нужна постоянная финансовая поддержка, а не разовая помощь. Муж еще не выздоровел, но собирается возвращаться к работе, чтобы они могли выплачивать кредит, который взяли, как она говорит, для лечения и чтоб дети с голоду не померли. Кошмар."

----------


## Кеша

Спасибо. Отправил, но есть подозрение, что вернутся обратно. Непонятно, что указывать в примечании (указал там номер лицевого счёта и ФИО).

----------


## маришка

Как дела у этой семьи,есть новости?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Да, все плохо. Снова нужны деньги. Теперь оба (и муж, и жена) нуждаются в дорогостоящей медицинской помощи.

----------


## Vairagya das

Вот такое письмо недавно прислали, да помощь очень нужна, разная:

--------------------------
Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои  смиренные поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Пишет Вам матаджи Антонина, из города Златоуста - кандидат в ученицы Чайтаньи
Чандра Чарана Махараджа (читаю  Пранама Мантру). Пишу с официального разрешения
Регионального  секретаря  ИСККОН по Уральскому  Региону Шикшаштаки Прабху, а 
также с разрешения и благословения Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Махараджа.

Многие преданные уже знают о тяжелой ситуации в семье Гопи Манджари  даси,
связанной с болезнями её мужа Уткалы прабху – ряда сердечных заболеваний,
включая тяжелый инфаркт, и нескольких грыж позвоночника. В связи с этим у них
остались не закрытыми два банковских кредита. У них трое детей (2года, 6 лет и
11 лет). 
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж и многие другие преданные очень сильно помогли
этой семье справиться с жизненными трудностями в самый тяжелый момент. За что
Уткала прабху, матаджи Гопи Манджари и их дети им бесконечно благодарны и
готовы каждый день молиться Кришне за здоровье, счастье и благополучие этих
преданных.

Но проблема в том, что вот уже как несколько месяцев, начавшиеся было улучшение
здоровья Уткалы прабху, снова начало ухудшаться. Врачи не могут поставить ему
 окончательного точного диагноза и поэтому не назначают правильного лечения. На
неофициальной консультации, профессор кардиологии в Златоусте сказал, что
Уткале прабху нужно все таки добиться обследования коронографии и что скорее
всего потребуется операция на сердце с вставлением каких-то трубок.

Матаджи Гопи Манджари очень сильно переживала по этому поводу и делала все
возможное, что было в ее силах, чтобы спасти мужа от смерти, детей от голода и
всю семью от непрекращающегося давления банков. Но, к сожалению, их проблемы
пока еще до конца не решились.

Несколько дней назад  у  Гопи Манджари начала сильнее и дольше обычного болеть
голова. По настоянию одной преданной она обратилась к врачу. После МРТ
головного мозга ей был поставлен следующий диагноз:
З А К Л Ю Ч Е Н И Е: МРА признаки аневризмы из пещерного сегмента правой
внутренней сонной артерии (допустимо, что данная аневризма частично
тромбирована). Минимальная асимметрия кровотока по позвоночным артериям, с
преобладанием правостороннего.

Врачи сказали, что ей нужна срочная операция, т.к. аневризма может лопнуть в
любой момент и после кровоизлияния в мозг в лучшем случае – это инвалидность, в
худшем - быстрый летальный исход. У нее сложный случай с аневризмой - это центр
головного мозга с давлением на гипофиз.

Сейчас Уткала прабху и матаджи Гопи Манджари стараются поскорее найти клинику
или больницу, в которой можно сделать операцию без снятия черепной коробки
(трепации) и минимальным количеством отрицательных последствий, таких как:
очень длительное восстановление, инвалидность, обмороки, кома и т.д. В лучшем
случае все проходит более безобидно. Преданные посоветовали им обратиться по
поводу лечения в клинику Израиля, но это все, конечно, еще под очень большим
финансовым вопросом.

Поэтому от себя, от лица Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Махараджа, Шикшаштаки прабху и
преданных Златоуста  обращаемся с просьбой ко всем неравнодушным преданным.
Пожалуйста, не проходите мимо и срочно, как только это возможно, помогите этой
семье преданных в преодолении тяжелых жизненных испытаний. 

«Я обращаюсь к вам за финансовой помощью для семьи преданных из г.Златоуста.
Они ученики Е.С.Индрадьюмны Свами, старые преданные, посвятившие свою жизнь
миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Это Уткала прабху, его жена Гопи Манджари и их трое детей. По
тем или иным причинам, которые сейчас уже не важны, они оказались в бедственном
положении. Я бы сказал, что вопрос стоит о жизни и смерти. .Давайте поможем им,
чтобы они почувствовали милость Господа Кришны.»   Из письма Чайтаньи Чандра
Чарана Махараджа.

Как Вы сами понимаете, операция на головном мозге – это очень серьезно.
Поэтому, пожалуйста, помолитесь за Гопи Манджари и всю её семью. И если кто-то
из преданных знаком с другими (безоперационными) методами лечения этой болезни,
пожалуйста, сообщите.

 С Уважением, матаджи Антонина.

Все контактные данные (телефон 8-951-478-65-59, номер банковской карты
Сбербанка России 63900272 9003124838 Идрисова Юлия Николаевна) у Гопи Манджари
остались те же.

Почта: utkala2004 @ mail.ru   (пробелы убрать)

P . S .- Никто из нас с Вами не застрахован от подобной ситуации, у нас у
каждого есть выбор прочитать и пройти мимо или оказать реальную помощь.
-----------------------

----------

